Ask HN: Do you recommend to upgrade to MacOS Mojave? Why? Why not? - 0x54MUR41
======
milesokeefe
I upgraded just for the dark mode which was 100% worth it to me.

Not sure if it has anything to do with Mojave, but a few days after upgrading,
my MBP bricked itself when I opened it while plugged into an external monitor.

------
hazz99
I did it accidentally. The dark mode is nice, but I haven't noticed any other
differences.

------
informatimago
Not yet. Some software I use are not upgraded yet. And I have still to find
how to sign gdb to make it work on Mojave.

------
explorigin
What Mac do you have?

~~~
0x54MUR41
MBP 2015

